# Escient Vision Series



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

This is still a tough one for me. I love high end equipment and how it reproduces music. And yes, I know the move is to go with some sort of server like this, or Meridian Sooloos, etc. etc. My issue is, marrying the computer world with electronics, is not a great marriage.

While it might be very convenient to store all your music on a hard drive, and have access, make playlists for days, and gain some space because the hardware(cds or lps) has been eliminated. But computers themselves come with their own series of issues.

Thus the Escient, a mighty storage device that seems to be very competent to make your music life, a lot more accessible. Does anyone have any feelings toward what seems to be envitable?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hmmm,.. ya lost me.
In my world, music belongs on vinyl, CD's and OTA broadcasts. 
Movies and film belong on film and DVD.
Data, financial tracking, word processing, etc. belong on the computer.

IMO, computers still have a ways to go before I'm ready to give up my dedicated hardware. Or am I missing your point?


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

nova said:


> Hmmm,.. ya lost me.
> In my world, music belongs on vinyl, CD's and OTA broadcasts.
> Movies and film belong on film and DVD.
> Data, financial tracking, word processing, etc. belong on the computer.
> ...




No actually, your right with me. Computers and their world with viruses, scams, spyware, and all the other things that plague them, I have never felt were meant to be put together. And while in my heart, I still share this view, slowly, if maybe not to surely, I`m seeing the breadth, and width of how having your music amd movies accessible to you on your computer, could simplify your life greatly, thanks to my cousin, who has a hobby of building them.
But, I`m with you, in no hurry to make this change. But, the more I learn, the more I see the future. And it may be now, two weeks, six months, a year??????


----------

